# Common Traits of Happiest couples



## Thewife

Read this article and I like it very much........its so true for us. 

Life Solutions - USATODAY.com

These are some extracts from there, not sure of the credibility of the research but its so true. 

The traits researchers found that were shared by the happiest couples are a combination of traditional values that make concessions to modern views. The traditional factors include religious faith, commitment, support of friends and family, a sound economic foundation provided by a good job and quality family time. A few of the more modern factors are shared housework, good sex, marital generosity, date nights and having a college degree.

the 4 Cs of a quality relationship:
Consider your partner's feelings, thoughts and desires;
Compromise as often as you can;
Comfort your partner when he or she is in pain, even if you are the cause of their distress;
Compliment daily -- it lifts people up, counteracts insecurities and it simply feels good.


----------



## elisha_parker

" Marriage is Combination of 2 hearts Wishing to Become 1 "

Its the Purest Relation on earth made by 2 Individuals which Gives 

them New Reason to Live.

:iagree:


----------



## Romeo Mike

This is good article with exactly what builds an excellent base for a great marriage!

- Romeo Mike


----------



## Mtts

Great stuff, thank you for sharing it!


----------



## Michael A. Brown

Thanks for sharing it, I do love reading this one too.


----------



## IseeU

Yes thank you for posting this.


----------



## ChknNoodleSoup

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bobby5000

Agreed very good. "Consider your partner's feelings, thoughts and desires." Do note, that many woman's magazines suggest the opposite. They explain that many women are too passive, feel to be attentive to their needs, and aren't sufficiently assertive.


----------



## *LittleDeer*

Great list. I agree completely.

They need to have the four C's plus the F

FLIRTING.


----------



## *LittleDeer*

Bobby5000 said:


> Agreed very good. "Consider your partner's feelings, thoughts and desires." Do note, that many woman's magazines suggest the opposite. They explain that many women are too passive, feel to be attentive to their needs, and aren't sufficiently assertive.


It only works if you are both considerate. 
There are men and women are too passive. That can lead to being a doormat.


----------

